# x800se and ATITOOL Help plz +16 pipes unlockable?



## NYGANG_EDDI (Dec 8, 2004)

OK um just bought myself a saphire x800 se (256ddr3) and have heard about this interesting program.
I ran it and I clicked the determine max core speed thing. As soon as I clicked it my whole screen turned into brown red and white streaks running downvertially fullscreen. I immediatley pressed reset on my computer as I feared my card was gonna get cooked!!. So Just wondering, what should I expect when i click determine max core clock? is the fullscreen streak thing normal? or is somthing else suppose to happen (like the 3dbox thingie doin its thing??)


p.s anyone sucessfully open 16 pipes on a the saphire x800 se card yet


----------



## mR Yellow (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't know if its possible. Its a fairly new card.

Have u tried yet?


----------



## deeven (Sep 22, 2005)

*Yes we have tried*

We read in a magazine that you could unlock pipelines by scraping 2 gold contacts then joining them using conductive pen, we tried this on both our cards but it didn't work. Both our cards still run fine. we took a few pictures if you would like to see them tell us where we can post them. could possibly be able to dig out magazine article & scan it & send it to you if you like.
                                            Dee & Ven


----------



## ChAce (Sep 22, 2005)

I guess that could have to do with the whole fuses thing... Damn I didn't have that much trouble when I unlocked my Pro ViVo :ehhsad:

Anyway, that's your core corrupting. Don't use the "find max" function but up the clocks yourself (5Mhz at a time) and press "find artifacts". Of course you have to apply the clocks first. I had problems with ATiTool in the last bit, so if it keeps corrupting try using a different program as its highly unlikely it won't OC a single Mhz.


----------



## MD (Oct 4, 2005)

*x-800 pro can be unlocked,se maby aswell.*

Hello,there are certain numbers on the r-420 chip that tell us if it can, or can not be unlocked. I can get them if you want them. MD.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 4, 2005)

cant unlock se/gt afaik .. i did look into both of them and the cores of the samples i had were locked


----------

